

Google.com down 10:11EST - frankydp

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com&#x2F;google.com
======
eranation
Oh yes it is, panic on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=google%20is%20down&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=google%20is%20down&src=typd)

EDIT: seems to be mostly southeast US, still major outage.
[http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-
down/index.htm...](http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-
down/index.html?hpt=hp_t2)

------
xSwag
The CDN is also down which means websites embedding jQuery and other content
will break.

~~~
frankydp
Analytic if not async on your site will block also.

------
jmsbrwr
It's fine in San Francisco.

~~~
amerika
Such a wonderful metaphor.

